# Today on RO-Saturday



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center]Good morning to some afternoon to others evening to a few.

Weekly challenge take a moment out of your days for your pets.
Not just to clean or the normal but Turn to TV Computer Radio off and have your full attention on them. Trust me you will learn something you never knew.
:bunnydance:[/align][align=center]Oh and if anyone is wondering I am filling in for Minda for a few weeks. 
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Please make sure you give permission to use those photo's. I know we have had new members sense the last post.

inkelepht:

Are you in the chat? Please make sure your in there when you say your going to be.

:bunnydance:

If you have a suggestion or a question about the forum let us know in this section
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]We have some birthdays 

Pebblebuny26
Island_Girl
DeniseJP

Happy Birthday guys remember to put those date on the forum Calender

:birthday
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Lovablelops has joined the forum go welcomethem!

:wave:

If your a new member please make sure to introduce yourself to the forumhere!! 
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Sara lost her beloved Gizmo You are loved and never forgotten binki free little guy.

:bunnyangel2:

Dave lost his beloved Lil Blue last Friday night. Binki free little guy!!

:bunnyangel2:
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Finally getting a bunny!!

:yahoo:

I am trying to set up a meet up for all the Texas members. Could Y'all all check in here

anic:

Bun breathing fast

:sickbunny:

Rabbit Skywalk

:happyrabbit:

DBF

:bed:

New Babys

:bestwishes:

New baby bunny

:headflick:

New buns on the farm

:faint:


[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Bunny spayed

Another lump

Poop and pee problem

Update on eye problem

Itchy ear

Update on Shey


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Breeding name

8 day old babys with pic

Help with education 

New to showing
[/align] 

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Peanut hay

Horse pellets

Teeth question

Feed

Blue seal pellets

Bonding side by side

Litter training

Floor of cage question

Only using one floor
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Lucy looking for home in NSW Australia


[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]A lot going on over here go check them all out!!!
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]A lot going on over here to go check them all out!!

Oh please vote for Gainesville rabbit rescue in the pet finder Contest 

also we have a member who friend is in the Animal planet Hero of the year go vote for her Also
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Sense no one guessed last week same picture

*Guess the Slave

With a hint
Its one of our younger members bunny's*[/align][align=center]*As a younger bunny
*[/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it Becca's Dippy?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 27, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Is it Becca's Dippy?


Correct good job


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 29, 2009)

_Good morning to some afternoon to others evening to a few.

_OK, I've gotta ask - are you channeling _GI Jill_ from World War II?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 29, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> _Good morning to some afternoon to others evening to a few.
> 
> _OK, I've gotta ask - are you channeling _GI Jill_ from World War II?


Funny I never thought about it but no. I used to say good morning to some after noon to other then someone posted that it was evening where they where. So I now say evening to a few I dont want to exclude anyone


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank for the plug for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Funny I never thought about it but no. I used to say good morning to some after noon to other then someone posted that it was evening where they where. So I now say evening to a few I dont want to exclude anyone


I guess great minds think alike. 

That phrase was used by the host of "GI Jive", a radio show on the Armed Forces Radio Network which was aimed at US forces around the world during WWII. 

You can find a bunch of the shows on the Internet Archive website - listen to show 705, for example, and Jill uses it at 14:00


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for remembering my birthday... no one here at home remembered to get me a card... I don't need fancy stuff but I do love cards and it was depressing not to have one to open when I got home from the working vacation. I would not have cared if it was handmade - those are the best kind.

You guys rock - this is my place to come home to.

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 30, 2009)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Denise!!!!

I am sorry you didn't get any cards. I know how hard that is. I always try to down play my birthday because I know I will be disappointed so I know how you feel and it isn't a good feeling.


----------

